# 4H Show...



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow night I know you will be spot on..and yes breathing will be good lol..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow!!!!! Just breathe and I think you will be fine.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha...yeah...I think breathing will help keep me alive! haha...We'll see how it all shakes out!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GOOD LUCK CARYN AND MADDIE!!!!

You can do it I have faith in you. Remember most of all to have fun, that should relieve a lot of the pressure you feel. 

I agree remember to breathe! I used to show horses, it was amazing the difference when I first realized I would stop breathing!

GO CARYN!!!! GO MADDIE!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck today, Caryn and Maddie! You girls can do it! Have fun and take lots of deep breaths. I can feel Layla relaxing when I let my nervousness go.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! This means a lot to me! I'm hoping she'll just WAIT until I give her the command to go take the dumbbell both times and to go over the broad jump! *crosses fingers*

We took her down to the park last night and no one was around but that was okay....there was too many smells coming from the river nearby...so the Golden instincts were kickin' in! haha. 

Today I will go through everything once and throw a ball or something ...and call it a day before later tonight. Will let you all know how we do tomorrow..it's usually a late night...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I'll let you know how we did last night!

Heeling:Well she was paying a LOT more attention to me that she ever has in the past, 1 point off.

DOR:The judge had dropped her REALLY late...she was like 7 feet away from me before she finally dropped her hand. Maddie dropped like there was no tomorrow.yay! No points off.

Retrieve on Flat:She waited before I told her to and took it beautifully! She lost a half of a point on it because I *think* she batted it...oops! But I'm glad that she was soooo happy to take it!

Broad Jump:I set her up and...well needless to say she just can't help herself..she LOVES jumping! She anticiapted it before I gave her the command. So...NQed right there. Got any suggestions as far as making her sit there until I tell her to? 

Retrieve over High:She waited for my command and I was thrilled that she did. The jump looked really high so we'll see on Saturday and see if we can get that fixed! The jump at home which is AKC regulated...does NOT look that huge! So she took the jump on the way over..not on the way back. Another NQ. 

Oh well..I was enthused that she was wagging her tail in the ring in between exercises and smiling at me...WHOO HOO! I love this dog. It's just the little things we need to work on! We're getting there!

If she would've done the two NQ parts...and I think she wouldn't have gotten any points off for either...she would've had a 198.5!!!! Oh well..we have the next 3-4 days to work on things...which are EASILY correctable! Yay Maddie! =]


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like there are lots of positives! Great job!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes...yes there were! Thank you! We just gotta keep working our little tails off..and she'll get it! =]


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Good Job Maddie!!! Goldens do like to work don't they!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha..yes they do! I'm happy she was happy in the ring last night! I'm excited for Saturday..and hope all goes well! Keep praying for us! lol. =]


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

good luck Saturday!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you! I will let you all know how we do! I'm hoping a friend of ours...who is also a fan of Maddie..haha...will tape the run and get some pictures as well! =] She's a great friend! =]


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

You guys sound excited..........good luck and have a ball!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats! Sounds like things went really well! 

Anticipation for the broad jump (or any exercise where dog anticipates) is really easy to fix! Try a combination of:

Set her up, leave, go back and feed her.

Set her up, leave, rather than give the jump cue, ask her do down, or stand instead. (Assuming she has a strong verbal down/stand, etc.)

Set her up, leave, rather than give the jump cue, throw a tow behind her.

Basically, you're breaking the pattern that allows her to anticipate. I'll set Quiz up to do broad jump 6 times, but maybe only 2 of the 6 will I actually cue the jump.

I do the same on the retrieve exercises b/c he really wants to hurry up and retrieve. It's worked great for us.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

You and Maddie will do just great! Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Congrats! Sounds like things went really well!
> 
> Anticipation for the broad jump (or any exercise where dog anticipates) is really easy to fix! Try a combination of:
> 
> ...


Ohh WONDERFUL ideas Steph! After reading what you said about what you do with Quiz, I realized that I actually have in the past have been setting her up, and then just telling her to over..no wonder why she is anticipating! But it's good..she knows her job then! Yay Maddie! haha. Yes things went well..I just gotta keep working on it and hope things all fall into place..I'll be shaking if she has a GREAT run! =] I'm glad you said it's easy to fix!!! Whew! Lots to work on between now and Saturday! whew..big relief! haha. 

She has been doing the high jump much better as well too. Yay! I have thrown it to the sides on purpose and she has taken the jump on the way back..so far SOOO GOOD! Pray lots for us...whatever I've been and others have been doing is working! haha. =]


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wanted to let ya'll know how Maddie did this past weekend.

We got a first place in agility and we kinda got jipped out..long story short...one of the girls mom's who is notorious for being a dictator around here decided to time things...in the end her daughter won and was training in the ring...=[

On Saturday we got a first place in Open Obedience with a score of 189 her heeling stunk and it was hot out and she doesn't do well in the heat. She did everything else great! =] Pictures to come later in the week!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Way to go Caryn sounds like Maddie is coming along quite nicely..


----------

